# Mark Jackson has got to be the worst announcer in the NBA...



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I wish I could mute him. He's even worse than Bill Walton. Jeff Van Gundy I don't mind at least he always has his own opinion.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Mark Jackson has got to be the wrost announcer in the NBA...*

On a lighter note...

Mark Jackson's brother is AND1's Escalade, true story :sadbanana:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Mark Jackson has got to be the wrost announcer in the NBA...*

Looks like he ATE an Escalade!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Mark Jackson has got to be the wrost announcer in the NBA...*

No he is not at all...In a landslide, Hubie Brown

"Now remember, you have plenty of time here...":banghead::banghead:


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Mark Jackson has got to be the wrost announcer in the NBA...*

For some reason whenever the Rockets are on NBA TV, I can't stand listening to Clyde Drexler. No other announcer bothers me like he does. Van Gundy can bother me every once in awhile.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Mark Jackson has got to be the wrost announcer in the NBA...*



DaRizzle said:


> No he is not at all...In a landslide, Hubie Brown
> 
> "Now remember, you have plenty of time here...":banghead::banghead:


I don't think Hubbie Brown is that bad. Doug Collins is the best though.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

I really hated listening to Walt "Clyde" Frazier last night. He couldn't get his facts right and just said the dumbest things. As much as I hate to say it,the L*kers have one of the best announcing teams.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Doug Collins is a GOD to listen to! I could listen to him all day and night.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

HurraKane212 said:


> As much as I hate to say it,the L*kers have one of the best announcing teams.


I like the play by play announcer's voice. So soothing to listen to haha


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I liked Reggie Miller as a player but he's another one who sucks at announcing.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

^ yup. nailed it. reggie miller is absolutely the worse announcer. 

he makes me want to shoot myself. i dont know how many tnt games he's ruined for me. thank goodness for charles, kenny and ej.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Worst NBA analyst: Jon Barry. How that guy ever got a job for his "expertise" on the NBA is beyond me.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Nobody saying anything about our radio color announcer? I do like Tone's his analysis, he just has a hard time getting it out somothly and quickly.

gatorpops


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

A lot of the younger guys here probably don't remember how bad Magic Johnson was. I think the most insightful thing I ever heard him say was, "You got to put the ball in the basket." And he said it, or variations thereof, a lot.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

BBert said:


> A lot of the younger guys here probably don't remember how bad Magic Johnson was. I think the most insightful thing I ever heard him say was, "You got to put the ball in the basket." And he said it, or variations thereof, a lot.


Hey, I thought that was only Snapper who trotted that out? :rofl2:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mark Jackson has got to be the wrost announcer in the NBA...*



DaRizzle said:


> No he is not at all...In a landslide, Hubie Brown
> 
> "Now remember, you have plenty of time here...":banghead::banghead:


yeah, Hubie wins this one easy *"Larry Hughes is one of the premier shooters in the NBA"*


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

LoL awesome thread!!! I haven't heard Mark Jackson. Bill Walton is a mess. Reggie Miller is pretty bad too lol


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

OMG, Mark Jackson is soooo bad. Reggie Miller is only a hair better. (Yet his sister, Cheryl, is probably the best sideline reporter for the NBA on TNT... Sager's an idiot who needs a wardrobe consultant desperately...)

Hubie Brown actually understands how plays develop, and can explain them pretty well. He occasionally misrepresents what a player does well, or doesn't do well (if I hear him suggest that Ben Wallace get the ball in the post one more time I'm going to throw something hard and heavy through my TV). Overall, I can live with Brown. 

But the only active commentators I can say I really _enjoy_ are Jeff Van Gundy and Doug Collins. The college announcers on the networks and over at ESPN are typically leagues better than the NBA guys at TNT, but there's a lot more zaniness that happens in college ball that they can comment on.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I wish I could mute him. He's even worse than Bill Walton. Jeff Van Gundy I don't mind at least he always has his own opinion.


How old is your TV? Any TV made in the past 10+ years has a MUTE button... use it. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> LoL awesome thread!!! I haven't heard Mark Jackson. Bill Walton is a mess. Reggie Miller is pretty bad too lol


You haven't heard Mark Jackson? Don't you watch the ESPN games? /sometimes he does the ABC games on sunday to.


----------



## Snelleps (1 mo ago)

DaRizzle said:


> *Re: Mark Jackson has got to be the wrost announcer in the NBA...*
> 
> No he is not at all...In a landslide, Hubie Brown
> 
> "Now remember, you have plenty of time here...":banghead::banghead:





BlazerFan22 said:


> I wish I could mute him. He's even worse than Bill Walton. Jeff Van Gundy I don't mind at least he always has his own opinion.


Jackson's pronunciation is terrible. Strenth for strength. He drops a whole syllable in offensively and defensively as the "iv" is missing. It's picture, not pitcha. There is lots more sloppiness. This guy majored in communication? Impoverished vocabulary: the only complimentary superlative he seems to know is "outstanding." I am a New Yorker, too, and so is Mike Breen. It is no excuse.
I do not question hi s basketball knowledge, although he seems to think he is still coaching.
Basically, I would like to turn him off. Listening to a Celtics/Suns game now, I hear the same "outstsnding" issues. Any comments to him like these (If he gets them) he ignores. Is this arrogance? Maybe why he lost his Warriors coaching job?


----------

